# Sunday River - 3/4-3/5



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2017)

Heading for the River next weekend and curious if anyone has a report from last weekend.  Specifically how well Oz survived the summer temps last week.

Forecast shows snow this week but nothing major so far.

If you'll be up there and want to share turns on the same trail, let me know.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 2, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]3/2/17: Today's weather reminds us of the scene where Elsa builds her ice castle in Disney's [/FONT]_Frozen._[FONT=&quot]Mother Nature is practically belting out [/FONT]_Let it Go _[FONT=&quot]as she works on moving winter back into the picture with snow squalls and wind gusts. And like big, burly snow elves, our snowmakers are gearing up to join her in her wintry efforts. They'll be blasting the guns on Right Stuff and Escapade from 8PM to 8AM, and plan to hit White Heat, Upper Monday Mourning, and Grand Rapids on Friday night.  [/FONT]


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 2, 2017)

Stay on White Heat and Right Stuff all day and it should be good.  I don't think I'll be there this weekend, but it's as good an option as most anywhere.

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

